# DIY Foam box incubator



## leamos (Sep 27, 2011)

Thought I'd post a few pics of my diy foam box incubator, essentially its a foam box from the seafood shop, I cut a hole in the top and siliconed in a piece of glass for a viewing window, inserted and attached a 4.5m 25W heatcord, added 4 square sided 1L milk bottles full of water to act as heatsinks. Then needed somewhere to sit the incubation containers on, I tried bunnings for some egg crate but after asking half the staff came up with nothing. $2 shop came to the rescue when i found these 'mesh' trays, I just had to cut off the top half of the sides and rim and got a perfect fit. The thermostat is a habitstat pulse and after a day of testing and adjusting I got the temps sitting between 29.4 and 29.7 (min/max) and sat on 29.5 most of the time. All I need now is something to incubate in it


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 28, 2011)

*look good, when im over my sudden harry potter craze and have the books and cd's ill be getting the goods to build one of these myself*


----------



## SchwarzWurm (Sep 29, 2011)

this is neet, im getting a female black and gold jungle to breed with my bredli so i need an incubtor, this looks pretty darn good


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Sep 30, 2011)

i think i be copying u soon just before my beardie lays


----------



## leamos (Sep 30, 2011)

Once you've got all the materials at hand, it takes literally 10 - 15 mins to put it together, leave it a day for the silicon to go off (thats if you want the window) and you can start testing and tweaking the thermostat


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Sep 30, 2011)

Can you give a rough price of how much this cost to put together including prices of things like the thermostat.


----------



## clipo38 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> *look good, when im over my sudden harry potter craze and have the books and cd's ill be getting the goods to build one of these myself*


lol


----------



## leamos (Sep 30, 2011)

foam box free (local seafood shop)
heat cord $25 (herp shop)
thermostat $110 (Herp shop)
dual probe digital thermometer $25 (Herp shop)
plastic mesh trays $4 ($2 shop)
glass from photo frame $2 ($2 shop)

so roughly $160 - $170 (probably a bit more with postage) and most of that was spent on top of the line pulse habitstat, accurate to .2deg


----------



## Ramsayi (Sep 30, 2011)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/herp-help-38/illustrated-guide-building-cheap-ugly-69524/

The original el cheapo :lol:


----------



## leamos (Sep 30, 2011)

Are you trying to say my incubator is ugly haahaha, I looked at that thread when I was researching how to build mine, too many steps for my liking. Was going to convert a bar fridge but couldn't justify the effort for any one or two pygmy beardie clutches this season


----------

